# pup seeing the light



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Took the pup in my avatar Sharptail hunting this weekend- both days. First day he followed my main dog along- just going where ever he goes- nothing expected out of him at 7 1/2 months old. The older dog locked up on point and suprisingly the pup honored it. Birds got up- one down. The light went on- from then on he covered where the older dog was not- locked up on point- one down over him- . Extremely excited- limit on going home. Came to another area Sunday- he hadn't forgot- had no desire to quit when it was over. Still not expecting anything but a pup having a good time. But it was extremly rewarding to see some of the menial training coming together. Both dogs just covering CRP effectively was a pleasure to watch- not going to say how many shots Sat it took to get me limit- just have to quit over analysing shooting- soon as I just pull and shoot I am just fine.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Dogs*

What breed? Is that one of them fancy german dogs?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it I had to pay for him in Euros


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Funny. Pudelpointer? I've got my name on a list to get one this spring.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes - both my dogs are- you didn't go wrong. To whom are you going to ?
Get the breeding you want-


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Cedarwood. Did you do the training or let breeder start them?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I did- I will not be trialing my dogs- I am not the worlds greatest dog trainer but I have a clue- not sure where I found it but I have one. Pretty tough to screw them up. The only thing I taught the pup in his first 6 months- was come and no- He knows them both well- made everything a good time- socialized the dog from the get go very well and most importantly put him on birds. Very family orientated dogs and when the season is over they get to cross country ski- then back pack with the goats- then hunting all over again. Much more than a hunting dog to me. If you go by a training program- pick one and stick with it- I have tried very hard no to confuse them- I have been but they have straightened me out when need be.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

